# bleeding between periods -pcos, blocked tubes or something else?



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,
I have completely blocked tubes and pcos tendancies (not sure what tendancies means). Never had issues with bleeding before other than sometimes missing the odd one but had ivf which resulted in pregnancy. Since having my son 14 months ago I hav had heavy bleeding for 1st few days then med-light bleed for 1 or 2 days. Last couple of times I've stopped bleeding, I dont bleed for a day then have spotting all day for about 4 or 5 days. Anyone have similar?
Going to phone drs in morning as I'm concerned but was hoping someone may hav had similar symptons xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm I had something similar to this and after a few investigations was told I might have adenemyosis. They said polyp first, then adhesions. Its hard to diagnose for certain.

http://byebyedoctor.com/adenomyosis/#adenomyosis-symptoms

Good luck at the appointment.


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks mandimoo. Was really concerned.  Had apt with dr who offered to put me on contraceptive pill . I understand that it helps to control the bleeding but i had already explain my If issues and said a natural pregnancy would not be a bad thing! Anyhow he has given me something to stop the bleeding and said to come back if i bleed in between my next 2 periods and then he'll send me for a scan! X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a thought, but any woman with unexplained bleeding should have a smear test and have the cervix checked for erosion (very common benign condition). On the other hand, I have pcos and have irregular bleeding like this, but I also have endo so I'm not sure what's to blame!   xxx


----------

